# 2011/RS/LT - - No Heat!!! Engine up to temp.....



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Turn the knob next to your right knee to the right? :th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

B1P said:


> ...hello - I have a 2011 RS/LT who decided not to let the heat out of the engine to the cabin today. Engine was at full temp but the air coming out of the vents was cold. Any suggestions?


can be broken stove damper traction


----------



## B1P (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the advice newsguy99, but that didn't fix it. 

It works "sometimes" when it want's too...... **** Cruze JUNK.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

B1P, 

It sounds like you wanted to tackle this concern on your own first. If you do change your plan of action to having your GM dealership look into this, please do not hesitate to reach out to us via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## B1P (Oct 10, 2012)

...the car is now overheating. AVOID buying one of these cars.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

B1P - this is most likely either severely low coolant or a bad thermostat. Call your dealer and have them check the coolant level, refilling if needed. If not the coolant they need to check for codes and will most likely replace the thermostat.

Also, PM Chevy Customer Care and get a GM Service ticket opened. Erica will need your VIN and dealership information.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

On board for one year......nine posts.....has a problem....now the cars no good, don't buy one......sheeeeeesh.

Internet sure can find em.

Maybe I'm just getting too opinionated in my old age.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Robby said:


> On board for one year......nine posts.....has a problem....now the cars no good, don't buy one......sheeeeeesh.
> 
> Internet sure can find em.
> 
> ...


Majority of the posts were Coolant smell...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Majority of the posts were Coolant smell...


He's got a leaky water pump.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^X2.....
Probably been leaving tracks all fall......now the cars no good.

Rob


----------



## B1P (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm sure you "seasoned posters" will be enjoying your Cruze junk for years.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you contacted Chevy Customer Care, either here or by phone? Also, find another dealership ASAP. The one you have isn't interested in taking care of your car.


----------

